# كيف اقوم بعمل حملة توعوية ناجحة



## عرب مازن (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

انا مهندس صيانة اعمل في احد الشركات الصناعية الكبرى وجزء من عملي القيام بحملات توعوية متكررة للموظفين في مجال السلامة الصناعية و الاخطار في مجال العمل.

لكن الملاحظ ان هذه الحملات لا تاتي بالنتيجة المرجوهـ. حيث يعود الموظف لارتكاب المخالفات و نسيان التلعليمات و كأنك يبو زيد ما غزيت

اريد طريقة ناجحة للقيام بمثل هذه الحملات تستخدم فيها طرق و اساليب نفسية واجتماعية تلامس وجدان الموظف (حلوة وجدان الموظف :80 وتجعلة يتبع التعليمات من تلقاء نفسه و يؤمن منه بأهمية هذه التعليمات.

ارجو ان اكون وضحت هدفي و ارجو منكم المساعد​ة.


----------



## ولله الحمد (4 أبريل 2011)

يعتبر وجود فنى السلامة داخل اى شركة من اهم اساسيات تنفيذ متطلبات السلامة وكذا هو وسيلة مرغمة للافراد خاصة العمالة المصرية التى تعتبر السلامة والصحة المهنية وsafety من كماليات ولسيت اساسيات ولكن اقوى اسلحة تنفيذ التعليمات هى معاقبة الغير ملتزم وليكن الجزاء المالى البسيط هو احد اساليبك واعدك بالنجاح مع اصدار تعليمات للامن والسوبر فايزر فى الشركة بمعاقبة من لالا يلتزم بالتعليمات
ولكى منى خالص التحية
safety dept


----------



## mosub (15 نوفمبر 2011)

إستخدم أسلوب الترغيب والترهيب
1- عمل جائزة لأكثر العمال إنضباطً
2- عمل لائحة جزاءات للمخالفات


----------



## korba (16 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز إن ما تعانيه هو مشكلة عامة تواجه الكثيرين من مشرفي الأمن و السلامة .. ورأيي الشخصي هو أن التوعية يجب أن تبدأ ليس بالموظفين بل برؤوسائهم و المسؤولين عنهم وعندما يتحقق ذلك تكون الخطوة التالية هي الموظفين فالتوعية ليست مهمة أو واجب مهندس الأمن و السلامة فقط بل يجب تتبنى الشركة سياسة واضحة فعلية نحو السلامة بمعنى آخر التغيير يجب أن يكون من القمة إلى القاعدة (يد واحدة لا تصفق) إضافة أنه عندما يرى العامل أن رئيسه هو قدوة له من ناحية السلامة سيتغير هو أيضاً و هنا تأتي خطوة المكافأة و المحاسبة


----------



## nasser ashab (24 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاصدقاء الاعزاء
ان عمل السلامه وعمل كامل لله سبحانه وتعالى شأنه شأن باقى الاعمل وما كان لله دام واتصل وما كان لغير الله انفصل وانقطع 
اولا عند تطبيق السلامه يجب ان تكون النيه لله سبحانه وتعالى وهى نيه الاصلاح والحفاظ على الافراد والمنشأت والاموال
ثانيا يجب ان يعلم الاشخاص ان السلامه هو شىء فطري جبلت عليه الحيوانات قبل الانسان فيجب ان يعلم الافراد ان السلامه هى من اجلهم واجل اولادهم فيجب ان يسعو الى التطبيق
ثالثا مجال التطبيق يجب ان يكون اولا بالحسنى والموعظه الحسنه (يابنى انى ارلى فى المنام انى اذبحك فانظر ماذا ترى ) انظر الى التطبيق حتى الذبح بالحسنى والمشوره ونحن لن نصل الى الذبح ولكن يجب ان يعلم الافراد انك تريد مصلحته وسلامته هو ومصلحتك فى ذالك ارضاء الله عز وجل 
ثم التدريب شىء مهم جدا وقبل ذالك يجب تدريب وتعليم المدربين جيدا 
ثم بعد ذالك عرفت فالزم وتطبق لائحه الجزاءات ويجب ان يعلم المخطىء ان تطبيق الائحه للحفاظ على المكان وباقى الافراد اما الشخص المخطىء فهو مسؤل عن سلامته
وفقكم الله الى العلم النافع واعلم ان يهدى الله بك رجل خير لك من حمر النعم
ناصر على عشاب​


----------

